# Wie viel Bar? Noch breitere Reifen?



## DarkSky (24. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute,
ich wollte einmal wissen, wie viel Bar ich ca auf meine Reifen tun sollte. Man sagte mir 2,5 Bar ist das richtig?

und momentan habe ich folgende Reifenbreiten: vorne 2,03 &  hinten 2,04
Würdet ihr da noch dickere drauf ziehen, die sind von Schwalba und total neu... Maximale Breite ist 2,05 und 2,06


MfG


----------



## Julzius (24. Dezember 2009)

Bike Magazine sagen immer dass man mit 2,1 -1,9 bar fahren sollte. hängt aber vom gewicht ab. ich selber fahre aber mit 2,6 bar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSky (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich wiege ja nicht viel nur so ca 65kg ^^

hmm ja muss ich mal schauen, was sagen die anderen zu dem Druck und dem Mantel?


----------



## erwinosius (24. Dezember 2009)

Also ich fahre 2,5er Reifen und 0,8bar.

Aber ich glaube ihr seid im falschen Unterforum.


----------



## DarkSky (24. Dezember 2009)

Mit unter einem Bar? :O Hui ich dachte so minimal 2 Bar!


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Dezember 2009)

ist natürlich immer ne reifenfrage. deswegen hast du ja auch die frage gestellt.

da wird auch jeder was anderes sagen, denn das ist auch wieder ganz doll eine persönliche empfindungssache. der eine mag mehr der andere weniger, aber empfehlungen können wir dir natürlich geben (am ende wird es immer auf eine gewisse spanne hinauslaufen)

letztes mal wo ich an der tanke luft getankt habe, hab ich 1,4bar auf meinen 2,4er rubber queen gepumpt. kurz gefahren und irgendwann doch noch einen hauch abgelassen. also ich denke, dass ich mit 1,2bar unterwegs bin.

@ erwinosius
welchen reifen fährst du? (bestimmt sticky oder?)


----------



## HeavyMetal (24. Dezember 2009)

ähm, ich denke nicht dass der fragestellter (und auch der julzius) irgendwas mit trial zu tun haben. ich denke er möchte wissen wieviel bar er auf seinem dirt oder street bike fahren soll und da wären 0,8 oder 1,2 wohl deutlich zu wenig 

und 2,05 und 2,06er reifen???


----------



## DarkSky (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich meine natürlich Trial, sonst würde ich das ja nicht im Trial Forum posten odeR?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (24. Dezember 2009)

Naja, die Angabe des Luftdrucks, sowie der merkwürdigen Reifenbreiten lassen diesen Schluss durchaus zu. Stehen diese Maße tatsächlich auf deinem Reifen?

Hier mal ein paar Fragen, die uns helfen könnten:

- 20" oder 26"?
- Welche Reifenmarke und Typ?
- Fährst du mehr Natur oder in der Stadt?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (24. Dezember 2009)

Nachtrag (kann man seine Posts hier nicht mehr editieren??):

Beispiel:

Also ich fahre hinten Michelin Hot S in 2,5. Der gilt jetzt nicht als besonders durchschlagsicher. In der City kann ich aber etwas mehr Druck ganz gut nutzen und fahre mit 85Kg Kampfgewicht ca. 1,5 Bar.


----------



## DarkSky (24. Dezember 2009)

OK tut mir leid, also hier:

Ich fahre ein 26-Zoller und dies nur in der Stadt. Vorne habe ich einen Schwalbe Albert 26x2,25 drauf und hinten fahre ich mit einem Schwalbe Albert Rear 26x2,40.
Die maximums des Rahmen für den Mantel sind vorne 2,5 und hinten 2,6. 

MfG & eine nette Beschehrung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (24. Dezember 2009)

also der albert ist natürlich nich so dolle find ich für trial , aber ich würd mal bei dem reifen ab 1.3bar anfangen
und schaun wie er sich macht . schlägt er viel durch immer etwas mehr luft drauf . anders kann man es nicht herausfinden für sich selber-. ich fuhr meinen conti digga 2.5 mit 1,3bar bei 90kg gewicht . jetzt fahre ich den kenda nevegal 2.5 , wieder die 90kg aber muss bei dem 1,5 fahren da er sonst durchhaut. also es muss immer probiert werden, dann findeste schon den passenden reifendruck-


----------



## echo trailer (24. Dezember 2009)

hi
erstmal: ich fahre 20"  und vorne und hinten den TRyAll Stiky. vorne 2.0 und hinten 2.5

ich fahre immer einen luaftdruck von 2 BAR. ich fahre allerings auch nicht gerade soft.
gewicht: ca. 65 kg


----------



## luitinto (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich fuhr bisher im Taunus mit einem Druck von etwa max. 2 Bar.
Jetzt wo ich in Köln wohne, fahre ich nur noch Straße und habe gestern meine Reifen auf 4 Bar aufgepumpt. Prompt hat mein Hinterreifen heute einen Platten bekommen.
Sind 4 Bar zuviel? 
Ich dachte 4 wäre noch ok und besser für Asphalt. Ich will im Frühjahr Slicks draufknallen und dann richtig hart aufpumpen.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (28. Dezember 2009)

luitinto schrieb:


> Ich fuhr bisher im Taunus mit einem Druck von etwa max. 2 Bar.
> Jetzt wo ich in Köln wohne, fahre ich nur noch Straße und habe gestern meine Reifen auf 4 Bar aufgepumpt. Prompt hat mein Hinterreifen heute einen Platten bekommen.
> Sind 4 Bar zuviel?
> Ich dachte 4 wäre noch ok und besser für Asphalt. Ich will im Frühjahr Slicks draufknallen und dann richtig hart aufpumpen.



Also entweder du willst uns verarschen oder du hast diesen Thread nicht von vorn gelesen. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher was ich jetzt schlimmer finde...
Du weißt schon, dass es hier um Trial geht? eine sehr spezielle PSortart, mit speziellen Fahrrädern etc.


----------



## Freerider 92 (28. Dezember 2009)

Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen... was willst du mit 4 bar an nem Trialbike? Wir sind hier bei Fahrrad Trial und nicht bei Flatland oder sowas wo du 6-8 bar draufmachst...
Aber ich selber fahre hinten 1,7 und vorne 1,5 bar bei 75 kilo Kampfgewicht 
Fahre vorne den Albert (2.25) (hab ich noch von meinem alten Fully) und hinten Muddy Mary (2.5) klappt alles super 

lg Tobi


----------



## luitinto (28. Dezember 2009)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Also entweder du willst uns verarschen oder du hast diesen Thread nicht von vorn gelesen. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher was ich jetzt schlimmer finde...
> Du weißt schon, dass es hier um Trial geht? eine sehr spezielle PSortart, mit speziellen Fahrrädern etc.



Bleib mal locker.
Ich habe eigentlich nach Reifendruck gesucht(Suchfunktion) und bin dann hier im Thread gelandet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=12313243
Da ich lediglich den ersten Satz des Threads gelesen habe: "ich wollte einmal wissen, wie viel Bar ich ca auf meine Reifen tun sollte. Man sagte mir 2,5 Bar ist das richtig?", dachte ich es ging um MTBs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (28. Dezember 2009)

schon fast so traurig das es schon wieder unterhaltsam ist...


----------



## DarkSky (28. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute ich hatte auf meinem Schalbe Fat Albert 2,5 Bar(!) und die Felge ist durchgeschlagen und hat gleich zwei Löcher in den Schlach gehauen!!!!

Also ich bin nicht ganz über den Weg gekommen und bin dann voll auf den Kantstein geknallt  Erst mal pflicken.

Naja aber mein Freund sagte, dass die Mäntel total schlecht sind für Trial, was sollte ich mir für welche holen? Möchte vorne 2,5 und hinten 2.6 haben und das geht vom Rahmen auch  Am besten günstig


----------



## Heizerer2000 (28. Dezember 2009)

DarkSky schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich hatte auf meinem Schalbe Fat Albert 2,5 Bar(!) und die Felge ist durchgeschlagen und hat gleich zwei Löcher in den Schlach gehauen!!!!
> 
> Also ich bin nicht ganz über den Weg gekommen und bin dann voll auf den Kantstein geknallt  Erst mal pflicken.
> 
> Naja aber mein Freund sagte, dass die Mäntel total schlecht sind für Trial, was sollte ich mir für welche holen? Möchte vorne 2,5 und hinten 2.6 haben und das geht vom Rahmen auch  Am besten günstig



Willst du dir nen Monstertruck bauen


----------



## Freerider 92 (28. Dezember 2009)

Hey das passiert halt mal...
Warum willst du vorne 2.5 haben? Das hab ich bei meinem Hinterrad....
Ich fahre wie gesagt vorne den Albert und hinten Muddy Mary und hatte noch heinen platten und das Gewicht is auch oke.
Wenn du vorne 2.5 draufmachst dann wird das viel zu schwer also lass das mal lieber und zieh dir vorne nen 2.3er und hinten nen 2.5er drauf das reicht vollkommen 

lg Tobi


----------



## luitinto (28. Dezember 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> schon fast so traurig das es schon wieder unterhaltsam ist...



Meinst du meinen Beitrag?


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. Dezember 2009)

DarkSky schrieb:


> Erst mal pflicken.



erinnert mich stark an... Felge auspfeilen und die Narbe mit 32Loch und 116mm


PS: alle Platten mit >2 Bar Luftdruck sind nicht nur auf den Mantel oder Schlauch zu schieben...


----------



## DarkSky (28. Dezember 2009)

Wie Felge auspfeilen? :O


----------



## Freerider 92 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde einfach dickeres felgenband reinmachen hat bei mir geholfen!


----------



## ecols (29. Dezember 2009)

Freerider 92 schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach dickeres felgenband reinmachen hat bei mir geholfen!


Schwachsinn. Felgenband hat nichts mit der Pannensicherheit zu tun.



NOS-Trial schrieb:


> PS: alle Platten mit >2 Bar Luftdruck sind nicht nur auf den Mantel oder Schlauch zu schieben...


Korrekt.



Freerider 92 schrieb:


> Hey das passiert halt mten pro Monat al...
> Warum willst du vorne 2.5 haben? Das hab ich bei meinem Hinterrad....
> Ich fahre wie gesagt vorne den Albert und hinten Muddy Mary und hatte noch heinen platten und das Gewicht is auch oke.
> Wenn du vorne 2.5 draufmachst dann wird das viel zu schwer also lass das mal lieber und zieh dir vorne nen 2.3er und hinten nen 2.5er drauf das reicht vollkommen
> ...


2.0 vorne und 2.5 hinten ist eine gängige Kombination. Für den Anfang kann man sich auf bewährte Kombinationen verlassen (Suchfunktion) und sie mit vernünftigen Drücken 1-1,5 bar fahren. Was einem dann besser liegt findet man schnell raus. Wenn man wenig Luft fährt ist (gerade am Anfang) ein Platten pro Monat normal.



DarkSky schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich hatte auf meinem Schalbe Fat Albert 2,5 Bar(!) und die Felge ist durchgeschlagen und hat gleich zwei Löcher in den Schlach gehauen!!!!
> 
> Also ich bin nicht ganz über den Weg gekommen und bin dann voll auf den Kantstein geknallt  Erst mal pflicken.
> 
> Naja aber mein Freund sagte, dass die Mäntel total schlecht sind für Trial, was sollte ich mir für welche holen? Möchte vorne 2,5 und hinten 2.6 haben und das geht vom Rahmen auch  Am besten günstig


Blödsinn. Kauf dir nen Satz Stickys.



luitinto schrieb:


> Bleib mal locker.
> Ich habe eigentlich nach Reifendruck gesucht(Suchfunktion) und bin dann hier im Thread gelandet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=12313243
> Da ich lediglich den ersten Satz des Threads gelesen habe: "ich wollte einmal wissen, wie viel Bar ich ca auf meine Reifen tun sollte. Man sagte mir 2,5 Bar ist das richtig?", dachte ich es ging um MTBs.


Das verstößt gegen die Forumsregeln. Threads sind ganz zu lesen, dann das Gehirn einzuschalten und erst wenn deine Antwort deiner rationalen Qualitätsanalyse genügt darfst du sie auch posten.



Freerider 92 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen... was willst du mit 4 bar an nem Trialbike? Wir sind hier bei Fahrrad Trial und nicht bei Flatland oder sowas wo du 6-8 bar draufmachst...
> Aber ich selber fahre hinten 1,7 und vorne 1,5 bar bei 75 kilo Kampfgewicht
> Fahre vorne den Albert (2.25) (hab ich noch von meinem alten Fully) und hinten Muddy Mary (2.5) klappt alles super
> lg Tobi


1,7 bar sind bei 75 kilo sehr großzügig. (Suche nach Luftdruck Thread)



luitinto schrieb:


> Ich fuhr bisher im Taunus mit einem Druck von etwa max. 2 Bar.
> Jetzt wo ich in Köln wohne, fahre ich nur noch Straße und habe gestern meine Reifen auf 4 Bar aufgepumpt. Prompt hat mein Hinterreifen heute einen Platten bekommen.
> Sind 4 Bar zuviel?
> Ich dachte 4 wäre noch ok und besser für Asphalt. Ich will im Frühjahr Slicks draufknallen und dann richtig hart aufpumpen.


Lesen, Denken, Posten.

Alle und:


DarkSky schrieb:


> Wie Felge auspfeilen? :O


Wenn hier nicht sofort vor jedem Post das Gehirn eingeschaltet wird, sperr ich zu!


----------



## echo trialer (29. Dezember 2009)

hallo,ich fahre 26" und wiege ca.70-75 kilo, ich fahre immer nach gefuhl so und so viel luft in den reifen 

ist glaube ich die beste metode  oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CityTrial (3. Januar 2010)

Bin mit 85kg ein wenig schwerer unterwegs und ich fahre den High Roller auf gut 1,8 Bar. 
Dem ist auch noch nichts plattenmäßig passiert. Am Inspired fahr ich den HollyRoller mit knapp 2Bar. (wechselt immer) Kassiere aber ständig Durchschläge und hab nie Platten


----------



## Georg G. (4. Januar 2010)

Also ich denke, dass es vor allem am Anfang normal ist, wenn man mindestens einen Schlauch pro Monat braucht, da hat man einfach noch nicht die entsprechende Kontrolle und den entsprechenden Flow um gut zu fahren. Als ich angefangen habe, hab ich fast alle 2 Wochen einen neuen Schlauch gebraucht, und jetzt die letzte Zeit überhaupt keinen mehr.
Fazit: keinen Stress wegen 2 oder 3 Platten im Monat machen wenn man erst angefangen hat, nicht immer gleich alles auf Reifendruck schieben, sondern auch bisschen an seinem Flow arbeiten.. 

Lg


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Januar 2010)

Recht hast Du.

Es ist ein weiter Weg von der Gleichung Durchschlag=Platten bis hin zum kontrollierten Durchschlag ohne Platten als Folge.

Fahre gerne wenig Luft, weil der Stiky dann einfach wesentlich mehr SpaÃ macht 
Durchschlag gibt es dann halt, aber es macht einfach nichts aus. Seit April letztens Jahres fahre ich einen Continental-Schlauch und gut ist.


----------

